# Removing a Sharp over the range microwave



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If I remember correctly, removed *4* top bolts? Or, 2? It is hooked on the rear lip, across the whole backside. Give it a bump in the back from the bottom, as you lift. It's very heavy, be careful, two person job. Be safe, GBAR


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.sharpusa.com/files/mic_man_R1405.pdf
Did you remove the duct work, (If any) from the back going outside? If it's adapted for a horozontal vent you won't see it from inside unless you take the vent cap off outside directly behind the microwave. That could be stopping it from tilting out.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You may have to take off front grill and bend locking tabs back on bracket arms.


----------



## cire (Mar 2, 2010)

In the bottom, at the back of an "above the range" Sharp microwave/convection oven there are two knurled knobs. Remove those knobs the put a screwdriver under each of tabs that the knurled knobs held. Move those tabs down about 1/2" and BINGO: The upper rear of the microwave is released from the wall. It will only be held in by the channel in the lower rear of the microwave. 

As stated above: First. unplug the unit. Second: remove the two long safety screw in the upper front of the unit, going through to the upper cabinet. 

Recommendation: Put some "stuff" on the stovetop so when the microwave is released from the wall it doesn't fall and you have a free hand to plan your next move.


----------



## cav513 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Uninstalling a Sharp 1481 Carousel microwave*

To uninstall the Sharp 1481 model, do the following:

- unplug power cord;
- remove two through-cabinet bolts from top;
- remove the front vent cover (one screw on top of unit); there are two brass bolts on either side of the unit under the vent cover; unscrew these and you can then pull the unit forward, off the bracket arms which extend into the interior of the unit from the back wall plate.


----------



## rooster257 (Nov 1, 2010)

On the Sharp R-1850a in my 2000 Monaco La Palma (love my bus) there was a thin piece of wood (for dress) that I had to pry out. This piece of wood was literally only in via friction. Once I pried the wood out from above the microwave "fan opening", it revealed two more screwed that held the microwave in the wall. Have one hand on the microwave, and one working the screwdriver. You'll need a long one, as the screws are 10 inches or so back. Once you take these out, the unit came right out. Be ready for the weight. Though they said it was 70lbs, it felt like less. I put a couch cushion on the stove top/counter top, and put a towel over that. I grabbed the Microwave and set it down on that, and collected my thoughts from there.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

cire said:


> In the bottom, at the back of an "above the range" Sharp microwave/convection oven there are two knurled knobs. Remove those knobs the put a screwdriver under each of tabs that the knurled knobs held. Move those tabs down about 1/2" and BINGO: The upper rear of the microwave is released from the wall. It will only be held in by the channel in the lower rear of the microwave.
> 
> As stated above: First. unplug the unit. Second: remove the two long safety screw in the upper front of the unit, going through to the upper cabinet.
> 
> Recommendation: Put some "stuff" on the stovetop so when the microwave is released from the wall it doesn't fall and you have a free hand to plan your next move.


Yes this is the post to use, find them two tabs. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You can also get information direct just put the information on line model # etc.


----------

